# Does this look like chicken pox?



## Taryn237 (Aug 20, 2006)

DS was saying he didn't feel good last week - cold symptoms. A few days later I saw these spots on his back... they haven't spread any more and have scabbed over already. My doc said that would be a VERY mild case. Not sure what to think.





DD is having cold symptoms now. Hoping for spots


----------



## Chamsia (Jan 19, 2007)

Looks like pox to me!!! Are you willing to have people over?


----------



## Taryn237 (Aug 20, 2006)

Sure  PM me.


----------

